# Cash rate impact when increased?



## slix_88 (26 July 2005)

Would somebody please answer me this question?

"What would have been the likely effect of the increase in cash rate on financial markets, consumer demand and business investment?"

ALSO

"explain how the increase in interest rates would work to reduce inflation?"

NOTE: Short response please (10-15 lines)

I just need these questions answered as i am studying for a test!


----------



## money tree (26 July 2005)

and how would you learn if someone did your homework for you?


----------



## DTM (26 July 2005)

Interest rates up, spending down, inflation fixed.


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 July 2005)

money tree said:
			
		

> and how would you learn if someone did your homework for you?



If only the internet had been invented when I was at school...


----------



## slix_88 (27 July 2005)

Fine, i don't need ur advice. All i asked for was some help, and not for you to do my whole work. I already had all my research, but just needed to add a little more detail...thanx neways for doing nothing.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (27 July 2005)

money tree said:
			
		

> and how would you learn if someone did your homework for you?




The purpose of this forum is to chat and help each other with problems that some of us hopelessly underqualified people have. We all know you are the educated   one, but your posts do irritate me. 

Get off your trip man! :bigun2:


----------



## doctorj (27 July 2005)

Tina,

I agree with you on the purpose of this forum, but there is a fine line between using the wealth of knowledge here and abusing it.  Homework is an exercise that should be completed by the individual, not FOR them.

On the other hand, if the parent poster had any ideas he'd like to discuss, I'm more than happy to dust off the old economics texts and offer an opinion, but I'm not inclined to answer homework questions.

I think you'll find many others are much the same.  If you'd like some ideas clarified bring them up and I'll be more than happy to contribute.


----------



## money tree (27 July 2005)

the question is checking for a basic understanding of the monetary supply. Had you asked "I think its this because of this and this, am I right?" you would have had helpful responses. 

But since you are unable to grasp even the most basic concepts, and want the answer formatted so you can paste the answer, you deserve a good kick in the bum.

hopefully Tina will realise this.......


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (27 July 2005)

Hi,

Two good responses!


----------

